# Unprofitable Anger



## Brack328 (Jun 20, 2005)

*Today's Prayer*  
April 20, 2006
Dear God, I pray for all the participants on 2Cool, those people who have purposed to spend time with You regularly. Please anoint each one today, to do Your special purpose for them. Give them spiritual refreshment, good health, financial blessings, heavenly guidance, boldness to do Your will, and the gift of friendship and fellowship with other Christians and with You, dear God. I pray that You will touch them and minister to them in whatever circumstance they are today and meet that special need. I pray for their relationships also. I pray for healing of emotions or bodies, whatever the need. I pray for the proper balance of priorities in their life and ministry. Please help each one sense Your presence, draw from Your strength, and rest in Your assurances. May You be glorified through them, and through me. Thank You! In Jesus' name I pray, amen. 





*Unprofitable Anger
TGIF Today God Is First, by Os Hillman* _Do not be quickly provoked in your spirit, for anger resides in the lap of fools. - Ecclesiastes 7:9_

Every day of our lives we are placed in situations that engage us with other people, whether it is in the office, our homes, or in public places. Do you recall the last time someone cut you off in traffic, or you were forced to wait in line because someone up front got held up? Perhaps your employer did something that was downright unfair. Anger can result from many circumstances.

A friend once told me that anger is like warning lights on the front of your car dashboard. They signal that there is something going on under the hood, and we should take a look to examine the source of the problem. Anger can be traced to a few sources. First, when we lose control of a circumstance that we have placed certain expectations on and those expectations do not result in our desired outcome, we are tempted to get angry. The source of this type of anger is both fear and protection of personal rights. You see, when we believe we have a right to something, we have not given the Lord permission to allow an outcome different from what we want. If an outcome is different from our expectations, this may stimulate fear.

For instance, if a vendor failed to deliver an important job on time due to something out of his control, you may respond out of anger. Please know that the source of your anger is the fear of what might happen to you or what this might say about your abilities to manage a project. You no longer are in control of the circumstance and this creates fear in you.

The next time you get angry ask the Lord what is the source of that anger? Did the Lord allow that failure to let you see what is "under your hood"? God has not given us a spirit of fear, but of love, power, and a sound mind (see 2 Tim. 1:7). Give up your rights to expectations that God never gave you. You will find a new freedom in Christ you never knew you could have.


----------



## luv2fish (Mar 21, 2005)

I know that the Holy Spirit had you share this. I am personally having an ordeal, that I am struggling with. I was going to ask for prayer, but the Lord provided exactly what I needed to hear right here on this post. Thank you Lord for your forgiveness and your mercy. Please help me where I fall short. Please be with Tom and I at this time in our relationship. Have me to be a better example of YOU Lord and please help me to refill my heart with joy. In Jesus name I earnestly pray, AMEN


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

luv2fish, you are always so positive and delightful. I would hate for that to ever change. You will be in my thoughts and prayers today. PS> got the shirt, wore it yesterday, thanks.


----------



## SurfRunner (May 22, 2004)

activescrape said:


> luv2fish, you are always so positive and delightful. I would hate for that to ever change. You will be in my thoughts and prayers today. PS> got the shirt, wore it yesterday, thanks.


I agree with activescrape!

What you are going through is very normal for Christians.......... The Refiners Fire.

That was a good word Brack!


----------



## baylvr (Jun 28, 2004)

Brack328 said:


> *Unprofitable Anger*
> *TGIF Today God Is First, by Os Hillman* _Do not be quickly provoked in your spirit, for anger resides in the lap of fools. - Ecclesiastes 7:9_
> 
> The next time you get angry ask the Lord what is the source of that anger? Did the Lord allow that failure to let you see what is "under your hood"? God has not given us a spirit of fear, but of love, power, and a sound mind (see 2 Tim. 1:7). Give up your rights to expectations that God never gave you. You will find a new freedom in Christ you never knew you could have.


Thank you so much for taking the time to share this! Isn't it amazing how God finds a way to speak to us, with just what we needed, in a place he KNEW we'd see!!

I've been dealing with this very issue in a relationship for several weeks now and I'm literally on my knees with it! I now see that is was because my expectations for the outcome were different than God has planned.

Thank you for Blessing my life with this message!


----------



## luv2fish (Mar 21, 2005)

God is moving..... TODAY and ALWAYS. Praise the Lord. Baylvr, isnt HE just awesome.
You never know if he's going to show up on the tv or in the car, with what ever are need is. ONLY HE can do it so wondrously. I feel so much better. Thank you Lord.


----------



## luv2fish (Mar 21, 2005)

Holy Spirit, You Are Welcome In This Place.
Omnipotent Father , Of Mercy And Grace
You Are Welcome In This Place


----------



## bambinosan (Feb 9, 2005)

Hey, l2fish, love that song. We used to sing it a lot at Lakewood. You are "right-on." 

"Whatsoever things are good, and true, and of good report, think on these things. You are blessed. Be of good cheer. God is not slack concerning his promises to those who love him.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Thanks Brack....That is definitely a mesage I need to print out and read regularly.

Your in my prayers Laura.


----------



## luv2fish (Mar 21, 2005)

Prayer Works And I Praise God, I Have Claimed Joy In My Heart Today. Thank You All For Your Prayers, God Listens.


----------



## sassyred (Apr 12, 2006)

God Listens, sometimes were not always ready for the answers or path he gives us, but if we listen we will find that joy. I pray and give thanks every day for the blessings he's given me, even through the hardships.


----------

